# *** Photo Comp Winner Pg 14***



## thebears

* One space left for CC fitting, please come along to the open day for free food!  *

Well to celebrate my 1000th post i have arranged with [email protected] to hold another open day and cruise control.

The date will be Saturday 24th March 2007 at

APS
Unit 8 Barrington Court, 
Buckingham Road Industrial Estate, 
Brackley, 
Northants, 
NN13 7LE 

The cost of Â£150 inc VAT and Fitting at their Brackley premises to TT Forum Members just a cost increase of Â£4 on last years prices. As an OEM this is over Â£300.

All genuine Audi parts are used.

This time APS aim to do 7, yes SEVEN fittings in the same day (not all will be fitted at the same time, so there will be opportunity to talk to Ed and his team and the others as well as sample Ed's coffee!!)

The open day will give you a chance to meet the team, have a drink, snack and look at some amazing on the day only prices for mods! 

Please pm/email/post a reply and I will add you to this list. (first come first served)

1: 9am - pwmather
2: 9.45 am - qstix
3: 10.30 am - SPACE
4: 11.15 am - mlarner 
5: 12noon - j33p1995
6: 12.45 pm - John Carter (A4 TDi) :lol: 
7: 1.30 pm - CurlyBoyJones 
8: 2.15 pm - asifgillani (cancelled had to work  )

**times subject to confirmation with APS and may change.*
Interest in the meet!

1: thebears 
2: Barton TT 
3: was 
4: Nem 
5: NaughTTy 
6: Conlechi 
7: CH_Peter 
8: LoTTie 
9: phodge 
10: episteme 
11: MK1-TT
12: KenTT

Couple of pics from the last:




*Update 16/3*
Spaces still available for the CC fitting on the 24th PM me your car details, name and contact number.

*COMPETITION*

Photo competition, winning photo will be featured in absoluTTe and the prize will be a free Service and haldex oil change at APS. What a prize so attend the open day or have crusie control fitted for your chance to win superb prize.

Suppliers / Sports
Ed tells me suppliers from Sportex and a special guest star will also be availble to talk to on the day. This is going to be one event not to miss.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

That is a very good price the pares are I paid Â£75 for the parts


----------



## barton TT

I will pop in if its a mini meet as well.always like a chat with the APS lads.


----------



## M4L__TT

Put me down for a mid am appt..

regards malc


----------



## M4L__TT

As I will be away for the rest of this week having looked at the time slots 9.45 would be good.

thanks pls advise.
regards malc 8)


----------



## thebears

M4L__TT said:


> As I will be away for the rest of this week having looked at the time slots 9.45 would be good.
> 
> thanks pls advise.
> regards malc 8)


9.45 has been reserved for you.

Dale


----------



## was

hey thats my TT in the pic being fitted with CC last year 8) I remember the fantastic service by the APS guys [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

put me down for the mini meet pls :wink:


----------



## thebears

was said:


> hey thats my TT in the pic being fitted with CC last year 8) I remember the fantastic service by the APS guys [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> put me down for the mini meet pls :wink:


Will do Was, hopefully we can beat the numbers and have a mass of TT's in the parking area. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy

Think I might pop along to the mini-meet too :wink:

Hope they have some of the spanish food again


----------



## conlechi

Stick me down as a possible please , been looking for an excuse to drive up to APS .

Will have to check out my time off work first


----------



## Nem

I'll be down the the mini meet too.

Ed's looking after a shiney part for me to have fitted when I'm down that day 

Nick


----------



## thebears

NaughTTy said:


> Think I might pop along to the mini-meet too :wink:
> 
> Hope they have some of the spanish food again


Nice grub last time, ill put your order in. Crusie over? 



conlechi said:


> Stick me down as a possible please , been looking for an excuse to drive up to APS .
> 
> Will have to check out my time off work first


Is that a possible for the meet or the CC Fitting?



Nem said:


> I'll be down the the mini meet too.
> 
> Ed's looking after a shiney part for me to have fitted when I'm down that day
> 
> Nick


Shiney good! Tell more Nem? :roll:


----------



## Nem

thebears said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be down the the mini meet too.
> 
> Ed's looking after a shiney part for me to have fitted when I'm down that day
> 
> Nick
> 
> 
> 
> Shiney good! Tell more Nem? :roll:
Click to expand...

You'll be able to see if on the 24th mate as well as "Feel" it 

Nick


----------



## LoTTie

Always nice to visit the APS lads....and that food was top notch last year!! :lol:

I'll be up for the mini meet


----------



## NaughTTy

Nem said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be down the the mini meet too.
> 
> Ed's looking after a shiney part for me to have fitted when I'm down that day
> 
> Nick
> 
> 
> 
> Shiney good! Tell more Nem? :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll be able to see if on the 24th mate as well as "Feel" it
> 
> Nick
Click to expand...

Ahhhhh [smiley=idea2.gif]


----------



## phodge

We might turn up for the mini meet - especially if there's some food that needs eating..!!


----------



## CH_Peter

Count me in, please. Not for the cruise control, though, just popping down.

Might speak to Ed about getting some other stuff done, though!


----------



## M4L__TT

Thanks Dale...

regards malc 8)


----------



## thebears

CH_Peter said:


> Count me in, please. Not for the cruise control, though, just popping down.
> 
> Might speak to Ed about getting some other stuff done, though!


Added to the list!

Come on guys and girls only one for the CC so far :?



M4L__TT said:


> Thanks Dale...
> 
> regards malc 8)


No probs, just need to drum up some more trade!


----------



## conlechi

conlechi said:


> Stick me down as a possible please , been looking for an excuse to drive up to APS .
> 
> Will have to check out my time off work first


Is that a possible for the meet or the CC Fitting ?

CC fitting


----------



## j33p1995

Hi, Could you put us down for about midday, (for the cc )


----------



## thebears

j33p1995 said:


> Hi, Could you put us down for about midday, (for the cc )


Added to the midday slot. You will need to PM me contact number and car details closer to the day.

Thanks [smiley=thumbsup.gif]



conlechi said:


> CC fitting


Added as a poss!


----------



## dooka

Cruise for me me me me me..

oh please..


----------



## thebears

qstix said:


> Cruise for me me me me me..
> 
> oh please..


Added, any time preference?


----------



## thebears

LoTTie said:


> Always nice to visit the APS lads....and that food was top notch last year!! :lol:
> 
> I'll be up for the mini meet


Think i missed you off, added now. :wink:

All up to date folks [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## B16TTC

I'll take the 11:15 Slot for Cruise Control please.
Have sent PM with details.


----------



## thebears

mlarner said:


> I'll take the 11:15 Slot for Cruise Control please.
> Have sent PM with details.


Another one added [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## phodge

phodge said:


> We might turn up for the mini meet - especially if there's some food that needs eating..!!


You seem to have forgotten little ol' me.....


----------



## thebears

phodge said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> 
> We might turn up for the mini meet - especially if there's some food that needs eating..!!
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have forgotten little ol' me.....
Click to expand...

   

Now added [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## AsifG

Can I have the latest timeslot available for the install please???

Im not a morning person...

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy

asifgillani said:


> Can I have the latest timeslot available for the install please???
> 
> Im not a morning person...
> 
> [smiley=cheers.gif]


Asif,

Dale has gone away for a few days (he got married on Friday  ) but I'm sure he'll add you on the list when he gets back


----------



## CurlyBoyJones

Is there a slot left? If yes add me! Then tell me what time.
Thanks
CBJ


----------



## episteme

I never have a reason to use cruise control, but I'll be there for the mini meet! Put me down please


----------



## AsifG

Cool - Thanks for letting me know NaughTTy!


----------



## NaughTTy

To help out Dale while he's away, here's an amended list:

1: 9am - qstix 
2: 9.45 am - M4L__TT 
3: 10.30 am - conlechi (poss) 
4: 11.15 am - mlarner 
5: 12noon - j33p1995 
6: 12.45 pm - CurlyBoyJones
7: 1.30 pm - asifgillani

*times subject to confirmation with APS and may change.

Interest in mini-meet!

1: thebears 
2: Barton TT 
3: was 
4: Nem 
5: NaughTTy 
6: Conlechi 
7: CH_Peter 
8: LoTTie 
9: phodge 
10: episteme

Looks to me like the list is complete for the c.c. 

I'm speaking to Ed tomorrow so I'll let him know.

Dale will need a pm with contact number and car details nearer the time from everyone on the cruise control list 

Anyone else fancy coming along for the (not so)mini-meet?


----------



## thebears

At airport, i'll amend list when i get back! 12.45 is taken as i had PM before i left.I will speak to Ed and see if he can do 8 in a day! :roll:

I'll be home and in the warm soon, its been -24 here


----------



## NaughTTy

thebears said:


> At airport, i'll amend list when i get back! 12.45 is taken as i had PM before i left.I will speak to Ed and see if he can do 8 in a day! :roll:
> 
> I'll be home and in the warm soon, its been -24 here


Oops, sorry Dale - thought I'd help things along a bit. I'll let you take over now 

Hope you had a good break







:wink:


----------



## Nem

Going to be a very busy day I feel.

With 7 cruise fittings, I've now got 2 shiney parts to have fitted along with adjusting my rear suspension and a new wire loom for the front passenger wheel sensor, and peter is also having a load of work done too, plus anyone else who's having work done...

Nick


----------



## thebears

Right all, i have finalised a list with those that had PM'd me in priority order for when they were received. :roll:

It stands at

1: 9am - qstix 
2: 9.45 am - M4L__TT 
3: 10.30 am - conlechi (poss) 
4: 11.15 am - mlarner 
5: 12noon - j33p1995 
6: 12.45 pm - John Carter (A4 TDi) 
7: 1.30 pm - CurlyBoyJones 
8: 2.15 pm - asifgillani

Currently Conlechi is a poss and will not know until a week before due to work so i am happy to swap his time to later in the day if anyone wants to swap to make things easier.

I also need to check with Ed to see if 8 is possible given the work of others being done....And mine! 

If anyone else wants CC fitting then i will be happy to undertake another one later in the year.

Thanks to all those that have signed up, i will need a PM with your full name, reg, car make/model (not just TT) and a mobile contact number for the day. All details will be passed to APS by me then destroyed by me.

Thanks for the interest, looks like it will be a busy day!

Dale


----------



## NaughTTy

thebears said:


> ....
> I also need to check with Ed to see if 8 is possible given the work of others being done....And mine! .....
> 
> Dale


Mine too!! (if they have time - minor service and MOT :roll: )

Mr Bears- think it's time you got yourself down for the Bucks meet too :roll: :wink:


----------



## barton TT

NaughTTy said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> I also need to check with Ed to see if 8 is possible given the work of others being done....And mine! .....
> 
> Dale
> 
> 
> 
> Mine too!! (if they have time - minor service and MOT :roll: )
> 
> Mr Bears- think it's time you got yourself down for the Bucks meet too :roll: :wink:
Click to expand...

Mine in for service, cambelt and MOT as well. :wink: lucky i've not pick that day but i'm there again on the 14th April. 

If anybody want a single hole v6 valance Â£15 i can bring it to the meet.also have a soft tonneau cover from TT Shop only used once looking for Â£200.
Also got a set of 4 Audi wheel centres.Â£25 SOLD










http://www.thettshop.co.uk/exterior.asp ... uct=101308


----------



## thebears

barton TT said:


> If anybody want a single hole v6 valance Â£15 i can bring it to the meet.also have a soft tonneau cover from TT Shop only used once looking for Â£200.


Great covers, i have one for mine but only paid Â£100 second hand!


----------



## episteme

If anyone's down at APS next Friday, I'm down there pretty much all day from 10 :lol:

MOT / Service / Springs


----------



## thebears

*I have filled the CC fitting but please come along to the open day for free food!  *


----------



## CH_Peter

thebears said:


> *I have filled the CC fitting but please come along to the open day for free food!  *


All fat barstewards, please note: priority on food to those actually, you know, getting stuff done and paying hard cash to APS! :wink:


----------



## Nem

CH_Peter said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I have filled the CC fitting but please come along to the open day for free food!  *
> 
> 
> 
> All fat barstewards, please note: priority on food to those actually, you know, getting stuff done and paying hard cash to APS! :wink:
Click to expand...

Me and you be fine then Peter!



Nick


----------



## NaughTTy

Nem said:


> CH_Peter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thebears said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I have filled the CC fitting but please come along to the open day for free food!  *
> 
> 
> 
> All fat barstewards, please note: priority on food to those actually, you know, getting stuff done and paying hard cash to APS! :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me and you be fine then Peter!
> 
> 
> 
> Nick
Click to expand...

And me (hopefully)



Dale - might be worth a quick post in Events for this


----------



## MK1-TT

Hi all

I will be along to join the mini meet. Look forward to meeting some more forum members.

I'll bring my own sandwiches 

Cheers

Mark


----------



## CH_Peter

MK1-TT said:


> Hi all
> 
> I will be along to join the mini meet. Look forward to meeting some more forum members.
> 
> I'll bring my own sandwiches
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mark


I like tuna pate. Ta. :wink:


----------



## thebears

CH_Peter said:


> MK1-TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> I will be along to join the mini meet. Look forward to meeting some more forum members.
> 
> I'll bring my own sandwiches
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mark
> 
> 
> 
> I like tuna pate. Ta. :wink:
Click to expand...

Sorry i ordered vegitarian for all.

Paul, will drop a new post in Events, lets see if we can fill the entire industrial estate with TT's

Looking good on numbers


----------



## KenTT

Hi Dale

Just noticed this and would like to come along for a chat & meet.

You best up grade this from a mini meet :lol:


----------



## thebears

KenTT said:


> Hi Dale
> 
> Just noticed this and would like to come along for a chat & meet.
> 
> You best up grade this from a mini meet :lol:


Ken

Name added to the list, status "meet"

Dale 8)


----------



## thebears

Guys & Girls

As part of the day we (Ed & I) will be hosting a competition. Now with all meets, the norm would be a "best car" or "best mod" etc. So this time to be different it is going to be a photo of the day competition.

The theme will be anything to do with "TT's" and has to be taken as part of the open day, this could capture a funny moment! work being done, a group shot or anything else you imagination could bring.

The prize at present is top secret but the winning entry will "hopefully" feature in the next absoluTTe along with a write up of the day.

So more entries the better!

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Rules: [smiley=deal2.gif]

1) Only 3 shots per entrant
2) Must be supplied in hi-res image to be used for print purposes
3) Caption of no more than 20 words to go with each image
4) The judges decision is final! 
5) Entries to be emailed to me, detials given on the day.

Happy shooting.

Dale


----------



## thebears

Update

Can all those on the CC fitting please PM me your

1) Full Name
2) Car Make & Model (Ie 225, 180, V6 coupe or roadster)
3) Car Reg Number
4) Contact Number for the day

Also

Photo comp = Great Prize of a chance to win a free service and haldex oil change.

Special apperances from motorsport and Sportex suppliers.

Come along will be a great day.


----------



## Nem

Right, Have spoken to Rob at Excel Dents. He's going to come along to the open day to fix a dent on my car.

I suggested asking on the forum if anyone else wanted anything doing while he was there and he said that was fine. I used them last year at the TTOC national event for 3 dents and was amazed at the result, which is why I'm having them do my new one.

So you'll need to contact Rob directly to book in on: *07866 433 063* not sure how many people he can fit in so will be first come first served I think. Make sure you say that Nick Goodall reccomended you from the ********, and obviously say you'll be at the APS open day.










Dale, if you want to add this to the top post too, and maybe pm people coming along if you want 

Nick


----------



## thebears

Sounds like its going to be busy!


----------



## J55TTC

Do you have to have some work done to enter the photo competition, or does a recent cambelt service count :roll:


----------



## thebears

you just have to be there on the day.


----------



## NaughTTy

Nem said:


> Right, Have spoken to Rob at Excel Dents. He's going to come along to the open day to fix a dent on my car.
> 
> I suggested asking on the forum if anyone else wanted anything doing while he was there and he said that was fine. I used them last year at the TTOC national event for 3 dents and was amazed at the result, which is why I'm having them do my new one.
> 
> So you'll need to contact Rob directly to book in on: *07866 433 063* not sure how many people he can fit in so will be first come first served I think. Make sure you say that Nick Goodall reccomended you from the ********, and obviously say you'll be at the APS open day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale, if you want to add this to the top post too, and maybe pm people coming along if you want
> 
> Nick


Great news - be good to see Rob again. Need to have a chat with him about a couple of things anyway


----------



## thebears

I have just sent all those on the CC fitting a PM for final details. Can you please let me have them by Wed 21st as i need to let Ed have final numbers, times and details etc.

I wont be in the UK Thursday/Friday so will not be able to process any PM's etc.

Cheers

Dale


----------



## conlechi

Sorry guys , cant make this one  was looking forward to meeting everyone 
Have a good day , i look forward to seeing the photo's and i am sure Ed will help me part with some Â£Â£Â£ in the near future

Mark.


----------



## episteme

What time are all the 'meet-only' people arriving? Only reason I ask is I don't want to be there too long by myself, or else I'll end up spending about 3 grand in mods or something stupid.


----------



## Nem

episteme said:


> What time are all the 'meet-only' people arriving? Only reason I ask is I don't want to be there too long by myself, or else I'll end up spending about 3 grand in mods or something stupid.


I'm having a few bits done myself, not the cruise, and will be there from 9ish for definate. There will be a few other there from 9am too I believe.

Nick


----------



## NaughTTy

Probably around 10:30 - 11:00 for me but might be earlier- depends how much I have to get done in the morning.


----------



## thebears

About 9ish as well. That's if i have a TT to go in


----------



## episteme

Re: the meet time thing, thanks guys; I'll guess I'll aim for mid morning then.

Don't forget to leave me a parking space!


----------



## dooka

Ill be there for about 9.30, look forward to meeting you all, and going for a spin in a few cars, to see and hear difference in exhausts and re-maps..


----------



## payno

I will be there if i can get a good price on new ARB's,Koni socks&springs and a remap.
Will book it in on the day if price is right.


----------



## [email protected]

Ladies and gents,

Just a little update to say our good friends John and Greg from VAGtech will be coming along with there HPA turbo'd TT V6! 8)

Look forward to seeing you all on Saturday.

Cheers,

Ed


----------



## NaughTTy

[email protected] said:


> Ladies and gents,
> 
> Just a little update to say our good friends John and Greg from VAGtech will be coming along with there HPA turbo'd TT V6! 8)
> 
> Look forward to seeing you all on Saturday.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Ed


 8) [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 8)


----------



## Nem

[email protected] said:


> Ladies and gents,
> 
> Just a little update to say our good friends John and Greg from VAGtech will be coming along with there HPA turbo'd TT V6! 8)
> 
> Look forward to seeing you all on Saturday.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Ed


Cool, been trying to get a passenger ride in that for ages!

Nick


----------



## AsifG

I'm gutted about this but I wont be able to get my CC done this weekend.

I've been called into work and have no way of getting out of it.

Thanks to all that have organised this - I know it isn't easy. Sorry for the short notice, but I've only just found out myself :x


----------



## thebears

asifgillani said:


> I'm gutted about this but I wont be able to get my CC done this weekend.
> 
> I've been called into work and have now way of getting out of it.
> 
> Thanks to all that have organised this - I know it isn't easy. Sorry for the short notice, but I've only just found out myself :x


No worries, looks like the boys at APS will be able to finish early then.

Anyone else want a last min CC fitting this Saturday.


----------



## NaughTTy

thebears said:


> asifgillani said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gutted about this but I wont be able to get my CC done this weekend.
> 
> I've been called into work and have now way of getting out of it.
> 
> Thanks to all that have organised this - I know it isn't easy. Sorry for the short notice, but I've only just found out myself :x
> 
> 
> 
> No worries, looks like the boys at APS will be able to finish early then.
> 
> Anyone else want a last min CC fitting this Saturday.
Click to expand...

No they won't - I've just spoken to Ed and they're going to squeeze my MOT in. Good job really as it's a month overdue and my tax is due next week


----------



## AsifG

I'm glad that someone else managed to benefit from me cancelling - make me feel less guilty for the short notice.....


----------



## NaughTTy

asifgillani said:


> I'm glad that someone else managed to benefit from me cancelling - make me feel less guilty for the short notice.....


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I was actually already booked in but it was going to be a bit 'hit-or-miss' whether it actually happened - now looking slightly more likely - Thanks Asif


----------



## CH_Peter

Car just been valeted and looking shiny. Mmmm. 

We can confidently expect rain any moment. :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy

CH_Peter said:


> Car just been valeted and looking shiny. Mmmm.
> 
> We can confidently expect rain any moment. :roll:


Hoping to get some time to give mine a quick wash in the morning - weather looks OK for tomorrow.


----------



## Nem

Just spent 5 hours on mine, full detail in and out. Just got to wax it now 

Then the new alloys get fitted!!!

See you all tomorrow.

Nick


----------



## CH_Peter

As predicted, now raining.


----------



## thebears

stuck in the zurich airort, snowing and flights delayed 

at least the business lounge has free booze

my car is still in the stealers so may not have it for saturday. if not i might not bother.


----------



## Jas225

I'll also be popping down to APS tomorrow  hope to see a few modded TT's, particularly comparing militek and blueflame exhausts - hope theres at least one of each :!:


----------



## NaughTTy

thebears said:


> stuck in the zurich airort, snowing and flights delayed
> 
> at least the business lounge has free booze
> 
> my car is still in the stealers so may not have it for saturday. if not i might not bother.


Shout if you want a lift mate.


----------



## NaughTTy

Nem said:


> Just spent 5 hours on mine, full detail in and out. Just got to wax it now
> 
> Then the new alloys get fitted!!!
> 
> See you all tomorrow.
> 
> Nick


Maybe I won't bother cleaning mine then!! :roll:


----------



## CH_Peter

NaughTTy said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just spent 5 hours on mine, full detail in and out. Just got to wax it now
> 
> Then the new alloys get fitted!!!
> 
> See you all tomorrow.
> 
> Nick
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I won't bother cleaning mine then!! :roll:
Click to expand...

Really no point. Nick's car is always so clean, it doesn't matter if you've cleaned yours or not; it always looks rubbish by comparison. :wink:


----------



## LoTTie

I'll be there about 11.30 or so, the car is FILTHY after a busy week and staying that way. :roll: :wink:


----------



## CH_Peter

LoTTie said:


> I'll be there about 11.30 or so, the car is FILTHY after a busy week and staying that way. :roll: :wink:


Waiting at APS for you, Dirty Girl. :wink:


----------



## LoTTie

CH_Peter said:


> LoTTie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be there about 11.30 or so, the car is FILTHY after a busy week and staying that way. :roll: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting at APS for you, Dirty Girl. :wink:
Click to expand...

OOOer - I'm on my way!!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## KenTT

Big Thanks to the organisers, also Ed and his band of merry men :wink: . It was an excellent meet, really enjoyed it.

Here's a few pictures, I will post some more later when I have resized them.


----------



## CH_Peter

Well done Ed & Co. An excellent day, rounded off with top drawer service. Easy to see why everyone's been raving about APS. 

Ken - number plates! :wink:


----------



## barton TT

Sorry missed all the fun today had to go into work today to get roof timbers on ready for a roofer on monday  hope you all had a good time look forward to seeing more pics when posted.i'm down there again on sat 14th for service,cambelt & mot.


----------



## KenTT

CH_Peter said:


> Well done Ed & Co. An excellent day, rounded off with top drawer service. Easy to see why everyone's been raving about APS.
> 
> Ken - number plates! :wink:


Which picture/s specifically please :roll:


----------



## phodge

Great day. Thanks to Dale for organising, and Ed and his team for their hospitality. Good to see some old faces again, and put names to some new ones.

Ken - where are these pictures? I can't seem to find them.... :?


----------



## KenTT

phodge said:


> Great day. Thanks to Dale for organising, and Ed and his team for their hospitality. Good to see some old faces again, and put names to some new ones.
> 
> Ken - where are these pictures? I can't seem to find them.... :?


Hi Penny

Good to meet you again.

The pictures I've posted so far are on page 9, can you see them :? :?: .

Ken


----------



## phodge

No.....


----------



## barton TT

Pics work on page 9 for me. :?


----------



## KenTT

phodge said:


> No.....


Oh, thats odd :? .

You have PM Penny.


----------



## phodge

Excellent! Thanks. They all look really good.


----------



## Nem

Evening all

What an awesome day!

Met so many new people, and caught up with some faces I'd already put to forum names before. Was very suprised at how fast Andy got the new shiney parts fitted on my engine, was almost done before I realised 

Was great to see so many people turn up, cool that the word about APS is still spreading and more and more of us can say how much time and attention to detail they take over their work.

I didn't get home till gone 6 this evening. After being the 2nd or 3rd car to arrive in the moring I was the last TT to leave. Spent an hour doing a hardwire job on Peter's TomTom, which would have been ok if his car had been finished earlier. Sounds like it was worth it tho for all the work he had done on the alignment.

Anywaym all my pic's are yet to be processed, but none are that amazing. My mate Anthony who was with me has sent a few over of my engine in progress and a couple more. So these are his shots and not mins 
































































I'll try and get mine up tomorrow anywya, will post a link up then.

Nick


----------



## CH_Peter

Nem said:


> Spent an hour doing a hardwire job on Peter's TomTom, which would have been ok if his car had been finished earlier. Sounds like it was worth it tho for all the work he had done on the alignment.


A big thank you again - never doubted that you'd get the magic green light on in the end. :wink:

And as for the alignment, well...combined with the new ARBs a staggering transformation in the drive and handling, that even Captain Slow himself noticed.

All in all, a very happy chappy and will certainly be seeing you tomorrow for more driving fun.


----------



## KenTT

Where are all the other pictures people took :?:

There were lots of camera's about :?


----------



## Jas225

Gutted i missed all the fun yesterday, broke my foot on Friday night 

Some nice pics guys  - will be back at APS as soon as the cast is off - No TT driving in the meantime


----------



## was

what a great mini meet [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

was great to put some names to faces , cheers Dale & APS for pulling it all together 8)


----------



## episteme

Jas225 said:


> Gutted i missed all the fun yesterday, broke my foot on Friday night
> 
> Some nice pics guys  - will be back at APS as soon as the cast is off - No TT driving in the meantime


Blimey, that's rather unlucky. Not an alcohol related injury I hope!


----------



## thebears

KenTT said:


> Big Thanks to the organisers, also Ed and his band of merry men :wink: . It was an excellent meet, really enjoyed it.
> 
> Here's a few pictures, I will post some more later when I have resized them.


Cheers Ken,

Really like this one, could be a winner!










Oh, and it's my car!

Great pics 

To APS thanks for hosting a wonderful event again and i hope that all the CC fitting went to plan. I had rather a loud journey home after the fitting of the blueflame and the car seams to be better with the improved track.

Don't forget to email me your photos for the chance to win a free service and haldex oil change. Plenty of cameras so i suppose your saving them for the competition.

Thanks to all attended and made it a great day.

Dale


----------



## NaughTTy

Thanks for organising a great day Dale and thanks to Ed and crew for hosting - the food and hospitality was brilliant  Stayed longer than I though and still don't think I spoke to everyone who made it. Good to meet so many enthusiastic members - hope all the newbies will remember to join the TTOC :wink: 

Sorry, haven't had time to download pics yet - maybe I'll just save them for the competition :wink: When's the judging taking place?

Thanks to APS for sorting out my spacers and MOT - I must be stronger than I thought :roll: :lol:

To those who weren't there later - yes, my car sailed through the MOT


----------



## thebears

NaughTTy said:


> Sorry, haven't had time to download pics yet - maybe I'll just save them for the competition :wink: When's the judging taking place?


Closing date is this Friday and judging soon after!

Entry into owners mag for the next edition.


----------



## KenTT

NaughTTy said:


> Thanks for organising a great day Dale and thanks to Ed and crew for hosting - the food and hospitality was brilliant  Stayed longer than I though and still don't think I spoke to everyone who made it. Good to meet so many enthusiastic members - hope all the newbies will remember to join the TTOC :wink:
> 
> Sorry, haven't had time to download pics yet - maybe I'll just save them for the competition :wink: When's the judging taking place?
> 
> Thanks to APS for sorting out my spacers and MOT - I must be stronger than I thought :roll: :lol:
> 
> _*To those who weren't there later - yes, my car sailed through the MOT *_


You did leave some dosh in glove box then :wink:


----------



## KenTT

Hi Dale

Where's all your pictures then :?: , or did you forget to put your memory card in :wink: :lol:


----------



## Nem

Have put mine up now:

http://public.fotki.com/NemesisNG/ttoc- ... ps-240307/

Nick


----------



## p1tse

Nem said:


> Have put mine up now:
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/NemesisNG/ttoc- ... ps-240307/
> 
> Nick


nice pics

what's with your rear light being like a black hole sucking the dude in?


----------



## Nem

p1tse said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have put mine up now:
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/NemesisNG/ttoc- ... ps-240307/
> 
> Nick
> 
> 
> 
> nice pics
> 
> what's with your rear light being like a black hole sucking the dude in?
Click to expand...

That was Rob from Excel Dents, fixing a 'slight' imperfection in my rear quarter panel. Did an amazing job as I hoped for 

Nick


----------



## CH_Peter

Handsome.


----------



## CH_Peter

Do those wheels look out of line to you. :roll:


----------



## Nem

CH_Peter said:


> Do those wheels look out of line to you. :roll:


Not sure, but from that pic the springs you have on are _not _lowering springs...



Nick


----------



## CH_Peter

Nem said:


> CH_Peter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do those wheels look out of line to you. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure, but from that pic the springs you have on are _not _lowering springs...
> 
> 
> 
> Nick
Click to expand...

You don't think the wheels fill the arches properly from that angle? 

:wink:


----------



## episteme

thebears said:


> KenTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big Thanks to the organisers, also Ed and his band of merry men :wink: . It was an excellent meet, really enjoyed it.
> 
> Here's a few pictures, I will post some more later when I have resized them.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Ken,
> 
> Really like this one, could be a winner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and it's my car!
> 
> Great pics
> 
> To APS thanks for hosting a wonderful event again and i hope that all the CC fitting went to plan. I had rather a loud journey home after the fitting of the blueflame and the car seams to be better with the improved track.
> 
> Don't forget to email me your photos for the chance to win a free service and haldex oil change. Plenty of cameras so i suppose your saving them for the competition.
> 
> Thanks to all attended and made it a great day.
> 
> Dale
Click to expand...

Did you make it back for the party, Dale? :lol:


----------



## Jas225

episteme said:


> Jas225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gutted i missed all the fun yesterday, broke my foot on Friday night
> 
> Some nice pics guys  - will be back at APS as soon as the cast is off - No TT driving in the meantime
> 
> 
> 
> Blimey, that's rather unlucky. Not an alcohol related injury I hope!
Click to expand...

Nope, broke a metatarsal as i twisted my foot while running :!: Delay in getting to APS is not good for my wallet either, as i just keep getting ideas of more mods i want done at the same time when i get there :!: :lol:


----------



## thebears

episteme said:


> Did you make it back for the party, Dale? :lol:


Certainly did, were where you then, wanted to have a look at your rear end :wink:


----------



## dooka

So do I win dirtiest car of the day then, whats my prize teehee..


----------



## thebears

No one wants to win the competition then, recieved no photos at all!


----------



## phodge

Must admit that I saw the calibre of some of the photos that were taken, and decided not to take any at all. Wish I had now, if mine would've been the only entry!


----------



## Nem

I'll be sending you mine tonight. Not amazing, but I like them.

Nick


----------



## NaughTTy

Nem said:


> I'll be sending you mine tonight. Not amazing, but I like them.
> 
> Nick


Mine coming tonight hopefully.

Again not brilliant. All the ones I took inside had to be without flash so they went a bit blurry due to long shutter time. 

There was one guy taking loads of arty shots, reflections in my black paintwork, etc. Can't remember/didn't know who he was :roll: but I hope you get some of them in.


----------



## Nem

NaughTTy said:


> There was one guy taking loads of arty shots, reflections in my black paintwork, etc. Can't remember/didn't know who he was :roll: but I hope you get some of them in.


That would have been anthony who came with me I think. Need to speak to him tonight on msn 

Nick


----------



## KenTT

NaughTTy said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be sending you mine tonight. Not amazing, but I like them.
> 
> Nick
> 
> 
> 
> Mine coming tonight hopefully.
> 
> Again not brilliant. All the ones I took inside had to be without flash so they went a bit blurry due to long shutter time.
> 
> There was one guy taking loads of arty shots, reflections in my black paintwork, etc. Can't remember/didn't know who he was :roll: but I hope you get some of them in.
Click to expand...

Can't see that working very well, you need a really shiny car :wink:


----------



## KenTT

Sorry Dale I'll get e-mailing


----------



## thebears

All entries recieved for the competition and Ed is busy judging, i have sent them anom so no prize fixing here!

I have now uploaded my photos for you!!

Enjoy


----------



## Nem

Dear god, that's the most horrific pic of me I've ever seen :?

Nick


----------



## NaughTTy

Someone must have stolen my baguette :lol: :twisted:



thebears said:


> All entries recieved for the competition and Ed is busy judging, i have sent them anom so no prize fixing here!


But now you've posted yours, Ed will know exactly which ones they are :roll:


----------



## Nem

NaughTTy said:


> Someone must have stolen my baguette :lol: :twisted:


Looks like I ate it :roll:

(before anyone else suggest it)

Nick


----------



## thebears

Paul

I'm not entering as I have undertaken part of the judging with Ed.

Did'nt think it would be fair to give myself a free serivce (the car that is)

Think we will have to get the rep shot in the next mag!!!

Nem the girls will be running...... :wink:


----------



## thebears

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Finally i have got round to sorting the photos out to display. All entries were great and it was a tough choice. I left the judging to Ed and the team at APS who came up with

KenTT as the winner so well done Ken. 

The winning pics and captions are.

He may have the eyes but I bet he's no Angel!









This is exhausting work!









How much is that TT in the window?









Ken wins a free service and haldex oil change worth at least Â£300! [smiley=dude.gif]

The Runner up is NaughTTy aka Paul with

Rob from Excel Dents showing us everything he learnt from James Herriot!









Paul collects an Audi goody bag 

Thanks again to those who sent entries, some of the other photos may also appear in the next mag due soon.

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy

thebears said:


> Paul collects an Audi goody bag
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


Cool 

When and where?

P.S. Dale - Do you want Ken's number to contact him? I've not seen him on here since the end of March :?


----------



## KenTT

Wow  

I've never won anything before, this has made my week 

Thanks Guys, I think I'll still pinch myself to make sure :roll:


----------



## thebears

KenTT said:


> Wow
> 
> I've never won anything before, this has made my week
> 
> Thanks Guys, I think I'll still pinch myself to make sure :roll:


No probs Ken, just call Ed and get yourself booked in!!  

Paul the bag is with APS, youll have to go collect it


----------



## NaughTTy

thebears said:


> KenTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow
> 
> I've never won anything before, this has made my week
> 
> Thanks Guys, I think I'll still pinch myself to make sure :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> No probs Ken, just call Ed and get yourself booked in!!
> 
> Paul the bag is with APS, youll have to go collect it
Click to expand...

Thanks Dale


----------

